# nm-applet won't start

## kb1lqc

I am using an Asus Eee PC which worked on Wifi until I emerged a bunch on updates. I thought I was careful with the configuration files but it seems like something went wrong.  I do not get the nm-applet icon in the applet trays of gnome or KDE. Additionaly "ifconfig" only returns the localhost. Let me know if you need any more info.

Here is the output of ./nm-applet non-root:

```
An instance of nm-applet is already running.

** (nm-applet:20335): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
```

NetworkManager emerge info

```
*  net-misc/networkmanager

      Latest version available: 0.8-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.8-r1

      Size of files: 1,343 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

      Description:   Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop environment independent.

      License:       GPL-2

```

nm-applet emerge info:

```
*  gnome-extra/nm-applet

      Latest version available: 0.8

      Latest version installed: 0.8

      Size of files: 955 kB

      Homepage:      http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/

      Description:   Gnome applet for NetworkManager.

      License:       GPL-2

```

Until I figure this out my Eee PC cannot connect to the net via Wifi so I appreciate any help!

Bryce

KB1LQC

----------

## luscinius

What is your 

```
rc-update show
```

 (as root)? Are dbus and NetworkManager started? What are the groups you are a member of and what is the output of emerge --info?

----------

## kb1lqc

I had networkmanager in the rc-update list as default. On some tests I did I realized that everything broke during a gentoo update...  :Sad: . I ended up masking =net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1 which forced version net-misc/networkmanager-0.7.2 to be installed. I also masked >gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.2 while unmerging and then installing both again. Going through the network setup on the Gentoo wiki

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/NetworkManager#Before_installing_NetworkManager

Needless to say, everything is working now. So from my standpoint, I would suggest that those with a problems regarding networkmanager or nm-applet not even starting anymore to try reverting back to the previous versions of both pieces of software.

Thanks for the help,

Bryce Salmi

KB1LQC

----------

